# Hello Spectra



## Shawntae (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

My name is Shawntae, and I am a freelace MUA working out of the DC Metropolitan area. I have been doing make-up on and off for the last 10 year professionally as a side business, and had decided to take a a hiatus, well now I am ready to branch out and do it full -time (seriously if the country can rebuild itself so can I). The only obstacle I have is rebuilding my kit, which I am sad to admit I have not kept as updated as I would have liked. 

I generally go through it once a month and sanitize my makeup, and twice a year I go through and dispose of items that are time sensitive. This past weekend was spring cleaning time and was as good a time as any to go through my kit. As I went through my professional kit and disposed of everything that was time sensitive, I compiled a list of my wants, needs and ohhh that is so pretty I have to get it items. I also discovered make-up I brought that I never cracked the seal on (I have really been neglecting my makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). I no sad right, but I am ready, willing, and motivated to get started and get back into the artistic, vribant world of makeup. 

I look forward to the dicussions and meeting all the wonderfull makeup divas, mavens, and artist that are part of the spectra forums. 












Hello to ALL,

SMILES ><MUA


----------



## leenybeeny (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## n_c (Apr 13, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Apr 13, 2009)

Throwing Stuff out! I would have bawled the whole time! Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## nunu (Apr 14, 2009)




----------

